# Reseach on Stress & ibs



## 13512 (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi,i'm looking for a research about the correlation between Stress & Ibs (bad health) anyone knows a good resource?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Stress is a trigger and I think if you look around it makes every single disease/disorder/symptom in people worse.It doesn't cause IBS, but many people either have worse symptoms, or mostly have symptoms when they are stressed out.May be too technical, but here is stuff looking at how stress hormones effect the gut and implications for IBS treatment http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsumK.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It's not a new behaviour,humans will always blame stress when they don't know what is the REAL cause of the diseases.However,i find it coward from a doctor.I prefer the usual "we don't know".


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I would add,i'm a very stubborn guy so maybe some research are "pro stress" and i don't know them.However my feeling is that D-ers are more influenced by stress than C-ers.


----------



## 13364 (Dec 8, 2005)

Is it at all feasible that one goes to a doctor, is told "I don't know what's wrong with you, I don't know how you got it, I don't know how to cure it, and frankly, I don't really care since it's all in your mind", and leaves *without* feeling stressed ?


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

mekis, you really do crack me up.







Thx for the stress relief. Maybe I'll get all better now. T-


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

If we back up what has stopped my D, a simple case can be made for stress induced IBS. I have used a grape based flavonoid blend for years--designed to stop the deposit of cholesterol--to treat both my cholesterol and my Ibs-D. One of the "mechanisms" is to slow the movement of blood platelettes--a la aspirin--which makes them less "sticky" and thus less likely to form blockages. Adrenalin is released during periods of stress. This normally speeds the platelette movement and does so even with aspirin (one of the reasons aspirin only helps about 30% of the people who take it), making it "stickier". This does not happen with the flavonoids. An Australian study from some years ago found a 100% correlation between people with CFS/IBS and a lowered brain circulation. Since one of the causes of blood circulation problems is from plaque deposits, it is not too great a jump from stress=increase in adrenalin=increase in platelette speed=greater plaque deposits=lowered brain circulation=ibs.(Then, again, this may just be magic; but I don't think so.)Mark


----------

